# Baykok Mai-Coh  Limmikin the Skinwalker



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 7, 2011)

*name*: Baykok (meaning "bones draped in skin") Mai-Coh  Limmikin (mai-coh and limmikin are both names for skinwalker)

*age*: appears 20 however is much older though she cannot age anymore
*species*: unknown, skinwalker

*sex*: female though sometimes seen as a female with male features

*height*: Relatively tall, generally 7 foot to 12 feet tall

*build*: Tall and very lanky, very emaciated 

*eyes*: Eyes are blind and clouded, she was wounded and her eyes burned with hot sticks or hot metal. 

*scars*: Both eyes from the top of the eyebrow to the top of her cheek bone. 

*clothing*: none or animal hides


Baykok is a skinwalker and once was caught by hunters- to keep from being possessed by her eyes she was blinded with hot sticks or hot metal rods. This blinded her and left her with scars. She is not evil though the hunters took precaution. She managed to escape and use her magic to call upon the shape of a bat to use its method of sight in the dark.

She is very tall and very emaciated. This is not by choice as she was cursed by a shaman of her village because she would not marry him. She was not beautiful but she was desired by this shaman because of her ability to commune with nature. She was once very plain looking and ordinary. Her default shape is a female frame with digigraded legs. Her feet resemble those of rats and her fingers are long and boney. 

She lacks normal fingernails and when in her deer form lacks fingertips and finger nails, instead she has the tips of her fingers transformed into hoof like ends. Her back legs will always take the form of the animal she is transforming into. She is not as good as some skinwalkers and by far not entirely welcomed into the world of the shape shifters. She is more pitied than cared for.

She often mis shapes into an animal, being a female animal with male features such as her red deer which has a female shape and male antlers. This is on accident as she cannot quite grasp how to do it right. She is often seen on the edge of her old village and watches her family. She once loved a man but he went missing from the village. Chased off by the shaman. He too was turned into a skinwalker although he is much better at magic than she.

They met in the "reflection". The reflection is where the skinwalkers live. As long as there is water, metal, or another object that can reflect they can enter their world which is a mirror world. The skinwalkers dub this "the other world". While in this world they can assume their humanish form and walk about freely, as well as spy on the normal world and see all that goes on. Skinwalkers look somewhat like their former self. Many are boney, raggedy, and gaunt. Some resemble walking corpses. 

They can have children however children born to two skinwalkers are automadically born limmikin. Limmikins are children of skinwalkers and when they have children they assume the last name of Limmikin. Baykok was given her name by the hunters who found her. They felt sorry for her as she was so god awful looking. Her name means "bones draped in skin". 

Her default animal often is a deer. Her feral form of all animals appears strange. They are all emaciated, or dead looking. Her eyes are always blinded no matter what form she takes. Her lover's eyes glow bright green. He can see the best in the dark and is often playing tricks on his family back in the normal world. They do not fear him but Baykok's family is so fearful of her now that they send hunting parties after her if she is spotted. They know who it is however fear she will curse them or the village. 

She is nonviolent although most skinwalkers are. Her lover is nonviolent as well however is very tricky. His tricks are harmless enough though strike fear into the village. Skinwalkers and limmikin do not have to eat, they rather absorb the earth's natural aura to survive. They cannot die of old age and stay the age in which they were transformed.

Likes:
Nature
Aura
Normal world
Birds
Deer
Streams
Watching people
Hunting

Dislikes:
Violence
Murder
Death
Pain
Hunger
Judgment
Her poor adaptation at magic

Her pictures: 
nsfw due to nudity done by Mechanizor http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6070731
Sketch done by TameraAli http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6075431/


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude I loved the Story and the great descriptions maybe you should write a book.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 7, 2011)

I suck at writing though. I read over my description and want to take a heavy object against myself.


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 10, 2011)

I feel really bad for Baykok. D:

Awesome character though!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 10, 2011)

drpickelle said:


> I feel really bad for Baykok. D:
> 
> Awesome character though!


 
Don't feel bad- she may be bad at magic and look like who would have thunk it but shes got her good features.


----------

